# Doe that I’m thinking about -Nigerian dwarf



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay this girl la preety low this year
+EE+ 84 
I know she has bad feet. I believe the other I rump
Her 2 yr old score is +vvv 86


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I own her daughter which hasn’t freshened yet but she has preety good feet


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I noticed all her ones la lower then they did the year before, not sure if it the evaluator or farm ?or wrong time?


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I know who this doe is and I would go for it just based on her genetics 😆 Her sire and dam are both fabulous!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Haha not helping 😄


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She’s a preety penny though so trying to not just grab her because I like her doeling


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Also the lady has a couple other does


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I can help - lol! I'm not a huge fan of her udder. She has awesome attachments - that's for sure, but she lacks teat size, teat placement (too far forward), and medial. I also don't like her rump and her front legs might be a touch too far forward. Keep in mind, I'm being nit picky here. She does have a lot of pros and a great pedigree...it's your decision. 😄


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She received a A in shoulder and a in rump compared to V in shoulder and a in rump at 2.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

SHe is bred to urban acres sw-ps pie all means. This is his dam. Photo by urban acre


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Is she an improvement over what you already have in any areas? Where would she fit into your vision of what type of goats you'd like to breed? She looks to have lovely capacity, which can be hard to come by in our breed.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay so why does she have an A in rump. I see it’s a bit steep.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

daisymay said:


> Okay so why does she have an A in rump. I see it’s a bit steep.


It's short, steep, and it looks kinda roached - not a big fan of it.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I decided to pass, very tough decision as I love her daughter and her lines.


----------



## franeskridge121 (Aug 13, 2020)

daisymay said:


> Okay this girl la preety low this year
> +EE+ 84
> I know she has bad feet. I believe the other I rump
> Her 2 yr old score is +vvv 86


----------

